# VGA to HDMI converter for HDTV not working



## Marce1184 (Jun 25, 2009)

Here's my issue:

I just purchased a Panasonic Class 720pi HDTV. I am trying to connect my laptop to it and view the it on the tv screen. I purchased a VGA to HDMI converter, plugged in the appropriate cables, put the channel to the HDMI input, but NOTHING is coming on the screen. 

The computer recognizes the VGA output, and all cables, on the tv and the computer, are connected. Probably goes without saying, but I did convert the laptop to VGA mode by pressing Fn+F7 (so that's not the stupid mistake that's being made here).

Would it be an issue with my video card? My laptop has a Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset. Or do I need to do something to my settings to configure the use of my HDTV with my laptop (Sony Vaio)?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Your laptop may not support the resolutions needed for the HDMI.
But, the first thing to check would the be VGA to HDMI converter.
Could you provide a link to the one that you're using?


----------



## Marce1184 (Jun 25, 2009)

Here is the converter I'm using:

http://manhattan-products.com/en-US/products/8155-vga-to-hdmi-converter


----------



## Marce1184 (Jun 25, 2009)

I figured out what the problem was - that converter doesn't work. Now, I don't know if it's the fact that it's a VGA to HDMI converter, or that fact that it's that particular converter that's failing, because I got a VGA to Video link converter, and it works perfectly. It's also Manhattan products, so I don't think it's the brand. All I know is that after I couldn't get the first converter working, I called up my tech guy, and he couldn't figure out what was wrong either.

So - if you encounter the same problem I did, get yourself a new converter.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

does your tv have a vga port

some will only work through the vga connection check the tv manual


----------

